# Eheim 2260 for a 55 gallon?



## niswanger (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have an opportunity to buy, second-hand, an Eheim 2260. I'm starting to build out a 55 gallon which will be slightly over-stocked with mbuna cichlids. I do have a used 2217 already but I'm reading it may not be sufficient for debris, even with a circulation pump. I'm just trying to rationalize buying this 2260.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Eheim 2217 should be sufficient for 55G. I use Eheim 2217 and Atman HF-106 HOB for planted 58G. The water is good and clear.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If it is a good price, I'd buy it in a minute!!! However, definitely check out the filter prior to buying it to see if it works or possibly needs any parts. Parts are readily available online or at some local fish stores.

The 2260 is a large filter and holds a lot of media. It is a bit over-sized for a 55G tank but if you are handy, you can make your own spray bar to spread out the output flow.

If you ever decide to upgrade to a larger tank, you won't regret buying this filter.


----------



## niswanger (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks folks. I wish Eheim made a canister in-between the 2217 and 2260! I wish I could just run 2217 and be happy, but with a 55 gallon slightly over-stocked mbuna cichlid tank I fear the 2217 will just miss the mark. Whereas the 2260 would be fantastic keeping great circulation and keeping the messy detritus from the fish down a lot better. THE ONLY PROBLEM I see is the physical size and possibly an annoying 60Hz humm. The 2260 is missing the pump head cover (this might knock down the humm a bit from the pump). At 13" dia and 21" tall I fear it won't fit under my stand behind the doors, unless I do some major modifying etc. and even then it would ridiculous to get in and out.

I could buy a new 2217 and run it with a HOB filter and probably be okay but I hate the looks of HOB filters...I like a clean look! Is there any other canister out there that is physically smaller than the 2260 and at least an actual* 500gph turn-over rate? I've looked at Sunsun, Rena XP-3, Cascade, Fluval and of all of them Fluval has done the same as Eheim where the 406 is the top end of the "normal" size canister but too under powered for a 55G and then they make a HUGE step with the XP-5/6 (physically a bit too big). I am really surprised that a better canister for a 55 hasn't been developed for those running over-stocked cichlid or oscar tanks (messy fish). No doubt, a non-planted community tropical fish 55G would be just fine with ONE 2217.

I want one canister that is 10" or less longest side or dia and less than 18" tall that has a rated flow rate (*of course it's w/o media) of 600gph (somewhere in the actual 500gph rate and NO the Sunsun 304 rated 525 is not an option for me because #1 the actual flow rate with media is probably closer to 300gph and #2 the quality just ins't what I'm looking for). They key is ONE filter 

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I ran a 2217 on a 125 with 2 power heads for years. Worked fine 14-20 fish in it over a number of years. I currently run one on a 75 16 cyps 4 vittatus, 4 cadulpunks water is pristine. Eheim in my opinion are far and away the best engineered filter on the market. No matter what, your doing regular water changes and with that some vacuuming of the substrate anyway. I do agree that if the 2260 works and the price is right I would still buy it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

niswanger said:


> THE ONLY PROBLEM I see is the physical size and possibly an annoying 60Hz humm. The 2260 is missing the pump head cover (this might knock down the humm a bit from the pump). At 13" dia and 21" tall I fear it won't fit under my stand behind the doors, unless I do some major modifying etc. and even then it would ridiculous to get in and out.Thanks,Roy


I have removed the covers on my 2260/62 filters because they were a pain and also did nothing to reduce noise.

You could always place the filter next to the stand if you have enough room. Some people even buy or make a large planter box to set next to the stand that would hide the filter but still make it accessible for maintenance. For this filter, I would do a 3 sided box with a lid that you could use as a table or plant stand! The pump can be rotated on the mounting plate so the output hose comes out the side rather than the top and then the hoses can be routed out of the rear of the 3 sided box and to the tank.


----------



## niswanger (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, at $180 with the fact I would possibly need a new head o-ring, all new media, new hose and preferably the 1" and 5/8" quick disconnects, I'm already at $300 easily, where I can buy a new 2217 for $155 almost ready to go (just need a little extra of diff bio media (and I have a spare with a good impeller and new o-ring). I might just try the 2217 with a power head on the opposite side of the tank to push particulate to the other end where the inlet strainer sits. Speaking of...I'm going to use that med/fine black diamond blasting sand. Should I make a slate area that's a bit higher than the sand to keep any sand from getting sucked up? Thoughts here? And finally, what's a good choice on a power head/circulator for one side of my 55 which is 48"L X 13"W X 23"T?

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I understand the added costs are a problem so just stick with the 2217.

I've never used black diamond blasting sand but with any sand substrate, just keep the filter intake a few inches above the substrate or you can also use a sponge pre-filter on the intake strainer.

Maybe someone else can recommend a PH or circulator.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Price wise, here where I live, 1 new Eheim 2260 is more expensive than 3 new Eheim 2217. Hence if space is not an issue, 3 Eheim 2217 is better than 1 Eheim 2260:
- Wattage: 3 x 20W vs 65W
- Turnover: 3 x 1,000 LPH vs 2,400 LPH
- Same media volume
- Distributed filtration and reducing dead spots


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I use mj900 in most of my tanks with a sponge filter attached. They sell round black filters made specifically for these PH's The filter picks up an amazing amount of debris and are washed weekly during water changes. I use the 900 because they use half the wattage the 1200 does and the 1200 only gains you 60GPH


----------



## niswanger (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys. I just turned down the 2260, she was firm on $200...head leaked at first until tightened down a bit (might need new head o-ring soon). Flow IMHO might actually be too much on a 55/60. So I am leaning towards what Als49 is suggesting or even maybe try one 2217 with a mj900 (still need to research this with the black round filters). That might work as I start to build out with stock any way...then once the grow larger and start having fry I might need two 2217's.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Sponges . Made by aquarium systems. You can also make one by slicing an aquaclear one. in the middle and half way down. They stand out more because of the colour thoigh.
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-suppli ... pport.html


----------



## niswanger (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help.

@Cyphound So you feel that MJ900 and sponge filter on the inlet provides necessary utility for trapping debris? Again, my plan is using a 2217 on a 60G (measured the tank last night and this old 1994 Oceanic comes in at just over 60G) so I feel I will need the circulation anyway and I suppose a pre-filter sponge on the inlet certainly wouldn't hurt. Just gearing up to buy one.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

In over stock tank it may be a good idea to add aeration, too. I wonder if MJ900 and prefilter can be DIYed into an overflow to add micro bubble into the water column?


----------



## niswanger (Mar 13, 2015)

The MJ900 does have a siphon tube option to pull in air to create bubbles, would that work or be advisable to use? I think using it requires the unit to be closer to the surface. you can see it attached here:










Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Wondering what you ended up doing. I do exactly what you suggested. I run the air feature on my mj for the day when I'm at work and shut off in the evening. I run a 2215 on a 55gal with the power heads and the water is pristine. I still have the turnover rate using this method You will see other threads where I have debated the need for so many filters on a tank. In my opinion it is more cash outlay, more maintenance and greater cost to run when using multiple filters. But to each his own. As they say "more then one way to skin a cat."
Mike


----------

